# Carters Country Financing



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Thinking about financing a gun with Carters, and just wondering if anyone has done it and what their opinion of the process was.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

llred said:


> Thinking about financing a gun with Carters, and just wondering if anyone has done it and what their opinion of the process was.


Hope you know what you want/need before you get there!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I did years ago and it went alright. You filled out a loan app for some independant finance outfit.

If it were me I would look at Buds Gun Shop on line as they are cheaper, great to deal with and have a finance program that I have not used. Bought several guns there however. No tax, free shipping, just a FFL fee at your end.
Good luck, Gary


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks for the info. I've done buds before, but i just hate waiting for it to come in.


----------



## cranca (Jan 14, 2007)

I have bought many guns from Carter's and the process takes about 5 min. to get approved. They used to use Wells Fargo and They (Wells Fargo) decided they didn't want to be associated with guns anymore so Carter's is now using GE Financing. Bought another gun from them about a month ago and it went smoothly.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

I did the no interest financing thing many years ago. No problems at all.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

you just need to pay off in 11 months so penalty don't get you


----------

